# Zan



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

So I recently joined a website called Krue TV (not a forum, I don't mean to advertise), and came across a user named Zan. He does jazzy and classical improv, and from what I can tell he's decent! He improvised on a few waltzes and nocturnes and I like his music a a lot! He's currently streaming if anyone is interested: https://www.krue.tv/Zan

I really hope this isn't against the rules, I didn't see anything about it so I assume it's alright. 

Edit: He stopped streaming but I think you can still view his channel.


----------

